# Pro Valor



## Wildduk (Oct 3, 2010)

Looking to charter with them in the BVI this Oct. Anyone here chartered with them before?

Thx


----------



## Trilogy77 (Jul 1, 2008)

We chartered Ada, a 43 foot Bene from them last year. I have no real complaints to report, they were very laid back and helpfull. We did have a slight problem with 2 of the heads a couple days into the trip. We gave them a call and they met us less then an hour later and had the problem fixed. The boat was in good shape and everthing else worked flawlessly. We are heading down in three weeks and although I am using a different charter company this year, another crew in our group is using Pro Valor.


----------

